# Internal Gear Box parts



## edj_03 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Folks--


Well, I joined earlier this week after purchasing what I thought was a pretty good deal, involving some risk, but enough cost padding for repairs.. Could be great deal still, or close to break even after repairs. Either way, I'll end up with a nice unit that I'll be familiar with once I'm finished.


Upon further inspection this week, I found several issues that may require me to tear down the from end of my Husq ST 327P. Good news is that everything else works... Hoping the gear box is not needing replacement, but not feeling very confident at this point that its not past it's end of life. I started by loosening any bolts that are accessible and pulling shear pins. Augers not spinning, somewhat gnarled on shaft pointing to PO using non-shear bolts on the augers, and replacing them for purchase:icon_smile_shock:. Really not too shocked though. Next will be to split the unit to disengage the pulley/auger shaft, and inspect internals. Actually, I'm kinds of looking forward to the surgery.


My question centers around sourcing internal gears for the gear box. According to Husqvarna, the gear box is not serviceable. I found many other instances where the manuals indicate parts are not serviceable, but after further looking the component's manufacturers offer more insight and instruction which contradict this position. As I progress, I'm sure I'll have other questions. 


So, before I start ripping her apart I was wondering if there were any members that have taken the ST 327P apart in this fashion, and if there is any possibility of sourcing internal parts. Other thought included: 

Trying to source rebuilt gear boxes, but I could not find info on this as well. I'm thinking maybe the unit is too new? Anyone know of someplace that does this?
Are the gear boxes generic in that other brands use the same one that I can swap?
I'm expecting to take some time to acquaint myself with the machine, so not so much in a rush. If successful, I'd like to do a tear down instructional since I find little detail on this for this particular machine. Any help, thoughts, or ideas are appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I did a little bit of searching for the brass auger gear for a ST227P (2008 model) and did find a place that listed a price of over 200.00 for the part, but not in stock. Found several places that are offering only the complete auger shaft, gearbox, and the two axle stubs as a single assembly for around 265.00. 

Fortunately, my gear still seems to work and I would be unhappy to pay that price for a replacement if it ever becomes necessary.

I don't know about now, but my vintage was also sold as Craftsman, Poulan and a few other possible names. You might find some other brand clones, but if the current policy of not selling the gear separately is still in play, you might have a problem finding only the part you need.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

10 year warranty on the gearbox. Go to your dealer, they'll contact Husqvarna for you to hook you up!


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

SAVAGE420 said:


> 10 year warranty on the gearbox. Go to your dealer, they'll contact Husqvarna for you to hook you up!


Yes, take all your model numbers and serial numbers and the gearbox with you to your dealer, maybe the same one that sold the machine, he has a stake in seeing this resolved. Obviously an ignorant previous owner but I'm not surprised.


----------

